# TKO Raceway



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

Hello everyone... my family and I were headed to Allentown, PA from WV and stopped off at TKOs racing facility and retail shop. Super cool. I remembered to bring my slot car box and my little man Marcus (7) and I got some laps in on every track. The HO "King" was awesome. Super smooth track or 6 lane racing. The tri-oval was crazy fast. I pushed the envelope with a Slottech Cheetah I acquired from a member on HT, and did it fly. Literally, on the track and off. I didn't pay any attention to lap times.. and hopefully Todd and Deb don't charge me if I took a chunk out of their drywall..

Marcus managed to launch a Tomy Indy a good 20 feet from the table after the wall snuck up on him after the 24 ft straight? We used to refer to that as "running out of talent at the end of the straight", however he turned laps that many adult racers can't turn with a mag car, so I would chaulk it up to giving me something to fix when we got home. 

Marcus also ran a few laps on both 1/24 (with 1/32 slot it cars). He liked the oval better, however if they were rail tracks versus the braid he would have liked the roadcourse better. He's more comfortable with downforce tracks vs. braid. Either way, it was fun.

All in all, for anyone who was wondering. Todd is still building tracks and had a pretty big race there on Sunday. Lots of racers testin and tunin on Saturday. Deb (his wife), himself, and step-daughter were extremely nice and introduced themselves to us. Even though Todd was busy with the racers and shoppers he spent some time talking with me about the tracks, the shop, and just stuff. Great guy. We will absolutely have a TKO in the future.

Any questions, hit me up... If anyone has a chance to turn some laps, stop by there. A bit off the beaten path, but well worth an afternoon to run some slots. 

Todd did mention that there will be a pretty big race in August. I will certainly have to attend.

-Marc and Marcus


----------

